# Forrest Griffin's First Interview Since His Loss To Anderson Silva



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

A little light humor, but there's an undertone of anger, annoyance, and a hunger to Bisping someone.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

what are ludes?


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Good to see he's still around but that was a really awkward interview. Didn't really seem like himself.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

> Good to see he's still around but that was a really awkward interview. Didn't really seem like himself


Spot on, he really didn't want to be there. He really didn't want to address the Silva fight either. I like him, but it really seems like he hasn't moved on from all of this, he's just been hiding.

Poor guy, hopefully his next fight is tremendous.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> what are ludes?





> Quaaludes or methaqualone was a prescription drug used in the treatment of anxiety, called an anxiolytic, or to promote sleep. Methaqualone was a central nervous system depressant, and is comparable to barbiturates. When it was used in prescribed doses, it tended to promote relaxation, sleepiness, and for some, a feeling of euphoria.


Forrest seems a bit... off >_>


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Classic Forrest humor gotta love it. I would really like a fight between either Forrest and Franklin or Ortiz as they talked about on there but personally id rather see him against Ortiz. Letting a dude as loved as Forrest get back in the winning column by avenging a loss AND whooping on one of the most hated men in MMA would be enough to make most people forget all about the Silva loss.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I think that loss had a pretty big impact on Forrest, to say the least. He seems like a different guy now. You could tell he was trying to dodge the inevitable question on why he ran out after the Silva fight, and when it was asked to him he doubtlessly became upset and even a little flustered. I can understand why he doesn't like himself.


----------



## bOoRadley (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Forrest has suffered some brain damage.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

He honestly seemed a little... suicidal in the beginning of that interview.

Like trying to tell us he was. He just wanted to keep driving above the limit in a flashflood that killed 10 people?

Oh man Forrest. I hope he was just having an off day during this interview. He definitely seemed to be trying to be quirky instead of just being quirky.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

kay_o_ken said:


> what are ludes?


Ludes are quaaludes....they're kinda like xanax, a bit stronger.

Yeah that interview with Forrest wasn't painful as hell or anything.....

He's a tool but doesh look likes a tall monkey, so I likes him.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Lawl, he's a badass. It was raining and he kept going 50 MPH!

Well it seems that he's a little off but he will bounce back eventually..


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He seems like he hasnt really made peace with the Silva fight. Dont feel bad Forrest, you did better then James Irvin.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I dunno, seemed like the same old Forrest to me.
I liked how the interviewer mentioned the "jogging"


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Dude can't expect to avoid those kind of questions and the talk about the loss his entire life. Storms out of the octagon in humiliation and answers questions with more dumber answers then usual, especially the ones about Silva.

I hope he gets knocked out again his next fight.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Dude can't expect to avoid those kind of questions and the talk about the loss his entire life. Storms out of the octagon in humiliation and answers questions with more dumber answers then usual, especially the ones about Silva.
> 
> I hope he gets knocked out again his next fight.


Always with the sensitive Mr DeLarge. Lurve it.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

poor kid


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol look at the part where he makes a little impression of a fighter wanting to fight people right after he sais he hasnt ran out of money yet, he looks at the interviewer guy like he wants to kill him its priceless.

its about 1:30


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> Always with the sensitive Mr DeLarge. Lurve it.


Wouldn't it be hilarious though? Imagine how he would take that. The guy would probably have a flyer jet waiting outside the arena for him.


----------



## DKent (May 16, 2009)

I'm seeing slurred speech and sniffing back mucus either has irritated and has a cold or its classic early earning signs of brain damage. I've never heard an interview where he sounded like that. If I were DW and the UFC I would want a FULL brain work up done on him ASAP. That blood and guts style is entertaining but a few shots from a sharpshooter like Silva is really all takes.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol look at the part where he makes a little impression of a fighter wanting to fight people right after he sais he hasnt ran out of money yet, he looks at the interviewer guy like he wants to kill him its priceless.
> 
> its about 1:30


LOL, yea i noticed it too when I first watched it


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Wouldn't it be hilarious though? Imagine how he would take that. The guy would probably have a flyer jet waiting outside the arena for him.


Hahaha.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> what are ludes?


 
Drugs...




TraMaI said:


> Forrest seems a bit... off >_>


 
yeah I agree Tra he seemed like there was a 800 pound gorilla in the room and I dont mean Brock.....




joshua7789 said:


> He seems like he hasnt really made peace with the Silva fight. Dont feel bad Forrest, you did better then James Irvin.


 
That wasnt Forrest.....


he seemed off to me, yeah he got married but serously he seems like he wants to avoid direct questions about any potential holes he discovered in his game or what he thinks went wrong for him.....

Somtimes being"cute" isnt funny, tell us what you really think after you got KTFO...

CC420


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

LCRaiders said:


> LOL, yea i noticed it too when I first watched it


Haha yea i started getting a bit scared for the interview guy when i saw that.


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

On a serious note, I think he suffered a little brain damage. The old clever Forrest would have known better than to mention anything about jogging in his first interview!


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

lol ya guys, i thought he was gonna go ape shit on him.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

LMAO, this tool is something else. Is he really trying to blame his loss on pills? LOL get real.

I agree though, he seems suicidal. Driving through that rain was. Sounds like he got married as soon as possible and now wants to somehow die. This guy is insane. You can tell he doesn't care what happens to him or whats going on around him. He didn't even anwser any of the questions correctly.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

He looks like a man who is doing his first interview after having a very humiliating loss in his career and having to deal with the media again. You have to imagine, he's doing an interview so people who have been making fun of him all this time can sit and listen to how bad/good he is doing now. It's a lot of pressure and I'm not surprised he seems a bit off, a bit irritated, trying to keep the funny and a good attitude but struggling.

I'd be a bit off and pissed too if I was doing an interview for "fans" that have been making fun of me for a while too.

If anything, I think he's doing very well since he didn't tell everyone to go **** themselves for being such douches when he wasn't doing well.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> LMAO, this tool is something else. Is he really trying to blame his loss on pills? LOL get real.
> 
> I agree though, he seems suicidal. Driving through that rain was. Sounds like he got married as soon as possible and now wants to somehow die. This guy is insane. You can tell he doesn't care what happens to him or whats going on around him. He didn't even anwser any of the questions correctly.


I think he is joking about that.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

RFC said:


> Good to see he's still around but that was a really awkward interview. Didn't really seem like himself.


Humor as defense mechanism has always been Forrest's MO. He just happens to have more to defend against at the moment, more than his jokes can cover up.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry... but to me he seems like a douche. He tries to sound cool and funny every time he opens his mouth. Just answer the damn questions truthfully or don't do the interview.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> He looks like a man who is doing his first interview after having a very humiliating loss in his career and having to deal with the media again. You have to imagine, he's doing an interview so people who have been making fun of him all this time can sit and listen to how bad/good he is doing now. It's a lot of pressure and I'm not surprised he seems a bit off, a bit irritated, trying to keep the funny and a good attitude but struggling.
> 
> I'd be a bit off and pissed too if I was doing an interview for "fans" that have been making fun of me for a while too.
> 
> If anything, I think he's doing very well since he didn't tell everyone to go **** themselves for being such douches when he wasn't doing well.


Quoted for truth. The cheap shots people are taking at him are beyond old now.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Was sort of a weird interview. Personally, I don't think he should feel too bad about that fight. He fought a guy that made Rich Franklin and Nate Marquardt look bad.

Anyways, I'm happy to see Forrest again and I hope he does fight Ace next!


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Agreeed...



swpthleg said:


> Quoted for truth. The cheap shots people are taking at him are beyond old now.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man.. I really don't think he likes himself at this point. I mean, for one, that was a sick burn by the reporter. But seriously, he has nothing to say about his loss, it was just that bad I guess.

Hell, I don't blame him. What would I say different?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Quoted for truth. The cheap shots people are taking at him are beyond old now.


It's not really a cheap shot even when the guy is continuing to add onto the criticism he's taking with more shit.

Don't really get why people will continue to defend this guy to the death because of his goofy "normal guy" attitude that's earned him praise and fortune throughout his entire career. It's time to let go.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

He looked really edgy. Not there to know for sure but I kinda got the vibe he coulda went off on the reporter at any second. Crazy...handle with care.

I like Forrest though


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> It's not really a cheap shot even when the guy is continuing to add onto the criticism he's taking with more shit.
> 
> Don't really get why people will continue to defend this guy to the death because of his goofy "normal guy" attitude that's earned him praise and fortune throughout his entire career. It's time to let go.


Uhh, he's not adding anything? He's doing an interview and answering questions the way he knows how.

People aren't defending him because of his attitude, people are defending him because he's a normal guy who took a very hard loss and caught nothing but shit, and is STILL catching shit. Enough is enough.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I always felt Forrest was overrated and still do, but now I just feel plain bad for the guy after that interview. I hope he learns from the loss and comes back stronger. Shit happens, everyone loses. It's not what happens to you that makes you who you are, it's how you learn from it.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

It's been a while since the fight and he's gotten married....was hoping to see him in better spirits but he was acting like a tool. No idea why he did an interview because he avoided pretty much every single question with an akward comment.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Servatose said:


> I can understand why he doesn't like himself.


What is so bad about him that you can understand it?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> It's not really a cheap shot even when the guy is continuing to add onto the criticism he's taking with more shit.
> 
> Don't really get why people will continue to defend this guy to the death because of his goofy "normal guy" attitude that's earned him praise and fortune throughout his entire career. It's time to let go.


I'd agree that those whining the most about what they think Griffin is/was/should be need to let it go. Griffin himself just needs to work on not worrying about what those people think.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't understand why he doesn't just say "Yeah I didn't implement my gameplan properly and paid the price, credit to Anderson. I left the cage because I was p*ssed off with myself and my performance and just wanted to get out of there. Its in the past now though and its time to move on and keep training."

Why is that so difficult? If he just addressed things head on people would stop going on about it. Doing an interview and ducking questions everyone wants to hear answers to is pointless. He hasn't exactly helped himself in all of this, I'm sure it would be a lot better for him if he just dealt with it head on.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Haha, right, cause that's what it is. It's everyone elses fault why Forrest is being a pud. It's our fault he stormed out of the ring like a baby. It's our fault he can't accept the loss and needs to be as bland and silly as ever in avoiding questions he doesn't want to hear. Then he and some people on this forum acts as if the media is "bad" and evil for asking questions about the Silva fight and that it's also their fault. It's hilarious that if this was BJ Penn or Tito Ortiz, he'd be getting crucified on this forum for this kind of crap. The way this guy is defended on this forum makes me believe he's the next coming of Christ. I mean, really? Forrest is the victim and the fans and media are the ones to blame? Wow.

People, Forrest is still catching shit because Forrest is STILL doing shit worth catching shit for. You act if he's done absolutely nothing and people are just randomly spewing off different shit.

Hopefully once people are finished cleaning up this guys menstrual bleeding instead of him cleaning it up himself, he'll get back into the cage. If only Wanderlei would stay at 205. Good probability of knocking this clown out.


----------



## Skylaars (Jul 13, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Uhh, he's not adding anything? He's doing an interview and answering questions the way he knows how.
> 
> People aren't defending him because of his attitude, people are defending him because he's a normal guy who took a very hard loss and caught nothing but shit, and is STILL catching shit. Enough is enough.


It's the nature of the business. He obviously can't handle the the pressure. You think he's the first athlete to suffer a tough, demoralizing loss? Come on. The way he's handled himself since the fight has been downright pathetic. He shouldn't get a pass because he's a like able guy.

Think about it, if it were Lesnar in Forrest's situation, there would be ZERO sympathy.

Straight up, Forrest can't control his emotions and IS acting like a baby.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Haha, right, cause that's what it is. It's everyone elses fault why Forrest is being a pud. It's our fault he stormed out of the ring like a baby. It's our fault he can't accept the loss and needs to be as bland and silly as ever in avoiding questions he doesn't want to hear. Then he and some people on this forum acts as if the media is "bad" and evil for asking questions about the Silva fight and that it's also their fault. It's hilarious that if this was BJ Penn or Tito Ortiz, he'd be getting crucified on this forum for this kind of crap. The way this guy is defended on this forum makes me believe he's the next coming of Christ. I mean, really? Forrest is the victim and the fans and media are the ones to blame? Wow.
> 
> People, Forrest is still catching shit because Forrest is STILL doing shit worth catching shit for. You act if he's done absolutely nothing and people are just randomly spewing off different shit.
> 
> Hopefully once people are finished cleaning up this guys menstrual bleeding instead of him cleaning it up himself, he'll get back into the cage. If only Wanderlei would stay at 205. Good probability of knocking this clown out.


 
I would end up getting K/O'd by forrest cuz I really cant stand the cute distancing he does with the wuestions...i would end up being like look asshole you got knocked the **** out you took off out the cage....what was going on in your mind at that point......


While I lay on the floor he may answer to the camera man.......


Props to the interviewer and the patience he showed rolling with it.....

I seriously would like to hear him speak somewhat like an adult AS he HAS done in the past while still being Forrest......


I'll always love him though...Im gay that way....

CC420



Skylaars said:


> It's the nature of the business. He obviously can't handle the the pressure. You think he's the first athlete to suffer a tough, demoralizing loss? Come on. The way he's handled himself since the fight has been downright pathetic. He shouldn't get a pass because he's a like able guy.
> 
> Think about it, if it were Lesnar in Forrest's situation, there would be ZERO sympathy.
> 
> Straight up, Forrest can't control his emotions and IS acting like a baby.


 
I think...although Michael can speak for himself I think that he is pointing out that Forrest always is kinda that way and believe me I know Carson wants the answers we all do but he realizes Forrest will give them on his time table......

I want what you want dude....I want a sit down interview..leave the jokes.......


Basically Carson is pointing out this is Forrests coping mechanism....

CC420


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I would end up getting K/O'd by forrest cuz I really cant stand the cute distancing he does with the wuestions...i would end up being like look asshole you got knocked the **** out you took off out the cage....what was going on in your mind at that point......
> 
> 
> While I lay on the floor he may answer to the camera man.......
> ...


This is what I was looking to say in my last post. I'm not even mad at the guy, people have to cope with getting shit from hundreds of thousands of people in their own way. How good would your first interview be after all the fans and critics were waiting to eat you alive?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

If Forrest _is_ worried about what the fans think, he shouldn't have brought it all on himself by being a baby. 

The guy has had enough time to reflect. Shit, the guy got married which I'm sure was a great moment in his life. He should change his tampon and actually man up to this loss instead of avoiding the "tough" questions he knew he would be faced with, with these one word "funny" answers that he's obviously doing because he's still being a baby about the whole issue.

Again, this crap with "coping with peoples shit." Once again, Forrest is the victim and did nothing to earn this criticism. Haha, wow. Nice to see Forrest has to rely on his delusional fanboys to defend himself while he sits there pounding down his midol and being a jackass.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Chat bare shit


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

if you don't want to hear people supporting Forrest, try not to involve yourself in threads like this. No sense in driving yourself crazy trying to fight off all of us Forrest supporters just so you can call him a baby.

IMO Forrest is fine. Being mad at him for all this crap is just useless at this point. Who am I to Judge him anyway?


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I just want to say that I support Forrest Griffin, and I am looking forward to seeing his next match.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

I didn't read all 5 pages so I'm sorry if this is a repeat, but I think Rich Franklin would be a perfect fight for him.

2 decent strikers who are nice guys and would fight fair and square.

Hook it up UFC!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Haha, right, cause that's what it is. It's everyone elses fault why Forrest is being a pud. It's our fault he stormed out of the ring like a baby. It's our fault he can't accept the loss and needs to be as bland and silly as ever in avoiding questions he doesn't want to hear. Then he and some people on this forum acts as if the media is "bad" and evil for asking questions about the Silva fight and that it's also their fault. It's hilarious that if this was BJ Penn or Tito Ortiz, he'd be getting crucified on this forum for this kind of crap. The way this guy is defended on this forum makes me believe he's the next coming of Christ. I mean, really? Forrest is the victim and the fans and media are the ones to blame? Wow.
> 
> People, Forrest is still catching shit because Forrest is STILL doing shit worth catching shit for. You act if he's done absolutely nothing and people are just randomly spewing off different shit.
> 
> Hopefully once people are finished cleaning up this guys menstrual bleeding instead of him cleaning it up himself, he'll get back into the cage. If only Wanderlei would stay at 205. Good probability of knocking this clown out.


I didn't say anyone was to blame. I simply pointed out that Griffin hasn't changed; he's been behaving the same way since day 1. My advice to him was to stop concerning himself so much with what people think, since I see that as the source of his need to constantly deflect with humor as well as run from the spotlight when his emotions get the better of him. I don't think him having living up to Alex_DeLarge's, my, or anyone else's idealization of an MMA fighter or public figure as a goal will benefit him, either as a fighter, or a person.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Haha, right, cause that's what it is. It's everyone elses fault why Forrest is being a pud. It's our fault he stormed out of the ring like a baby. It's our fault he can't accept the loss and needs to be as bland and silly as ever in avoiding questions he doesn't want to hear. Then he and some people on this forum acts as if the media is "bad" and evil for asking questions about the Silva fight and that it's also their fault. It's hilarious that if this was BJ Penn or Tito Ortiz, he'd be getting crucified on this forum for this kind of crap. The way this guy is defended on this forum makes me believe he's the next coming of Christ. I mean, really? Forrest is the victim and the fans and media are the ones to blame? Wow.
> 
> People, Forrest is still catching shit because Forrest is STILL doing shit worth catching shit for. You act if he's done absolutely nothing and people are just randomly spewing off different shit.
> 
> Hopefully once people are finished cleaning up this guys menstrual bleeding instead of him cleaning it up himself, he'll get back into the cage. If only Wanderlei would stay at 205. Good probability of knocking this clown out.


I'm not sure that an emotional reaction to what must have been a crushing loss equates "menstrual bleeding." I have other ideas as to what constitutes a man-period on this forum.

Whether or not Forrest is the victim, he's gotten back into the gym and gone back to the drawing board, and it's time to move one, like we eventually do whenever there's an incident of this nature in MMA.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

evzbc said:


> I didn't read all 5 pages so I'm sorry if this is a repeat, but I think Rich Franklin would be a perfect fight for him.
> 
> 2 decent strikers who are nice guys and would fight fair and square.
> 
> Hook it up UFC!


Neither of them are decent strikers.And whats with this nice guy crap? Don't know about franklin but forrest doesn't seem "nice". He's just a douche with the IQ of a dead mouse. Everythings a smart ass little joke with him, and this loss didn;t even humble him. He's now blaming it on "ludes".

griffin :thumbsdown:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I think...although Michael can speak for himself I think that he is pointing out that Forrest always is kinda that way and believe me I know Carson wants the answers we all do but he realizes Forrest will give them on his time table......
> 
> I want what you want dude....I want a sit down interview..leave the jokes.......
> 
> ...


This. I would like a full, calm interview where Forrest answers all questions in detail like anyone else. However, Forrest is clearly not yet ready to do this, and he's not asking any favors for anyone. He's handling this the way he needs to handle it. He doesn't owe anything to anyone, he just needs to fight, which he does. People giving him constant shit about that fight and why he hasn't spoken to the media is not only pointless but it's getting really old. The man will deal with things how he needs to deal with them.




Spoken812 said:


> This is what I was looking to say in my last post. I'm not even mad at the guy, people have to cope with getting shit from hundreds of thousands of people in their own way. How good would your first interview be after all the fans and critics were waiting to eat you alive?


Exactly. He's not there to do anyone any favors, that's not his job. He needs to cope up however he needs to do it, and for however long he needs to do it. There is no limit as to how long it takes a person to cope up or get over something in their life, we are all different. 



Alex_DeLarge said:


> If Forrest _is_ worried about what the fans think, he shouldn't have brought it all on himself by being a baby.
> 
> The guy has had enough time to reflect. Shit, the guy got married which I'm sure was a great moment in his life. He should change his tampon and actually man up to this loss instead of avoiding the "tough" questions he knew he would be faced with, with these one word "funny" answers that he's obviously doing because he's still being a baby about the whole issue.
> 
> Again, this crap with "coping with peoples shit." Once again, Forrest is the victim and did nothing to earn this criticism. Haha, wow. Nice to see Forrest has to rely on his delusional fanboys to defend himself while he sits there pounding down his midol and being a jackass.


It might have been enough time for YOU to reflect. Tell me, is your name Forrest Griffin and did you just suffer a huge, humiliating and devastating loss in your career? 

Everyone is different Alex, you can't put a time limit on how long someone needs to cope up, or HOW they need to cope up. If he could sit down, answer a lot of questions in detail, then that would be great. However, he doesn't feel comfortable doing that, and I don't blame him. Why should he sit down and answer questions in detail for bitches that constantly make fun of him and try to pull him down even now? Personally, I'd tell everyone to **** off and leave me alone, as they don't deserve an interview anyways with all the shit they have been talking.

Besides, at the end of the day, he did an interview in a basic, Forrest type of way. Cracked a few jokes, was somewhat calm, he DID answer the questions, although not to the degree some would have wanted. 

People act as if he started crying in the middle of the interview and called it off half way through.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Phew... Forrest sure has a few demons upstairs. I'd worry about him fighting any time soon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

To be honest that loss was so humiliating that as a Forrest fan I don't even know what to say about it so I can't imagine how he feels. Basically this is the MMA equivalent to everyone wanting to ask you for an interview about the time you pissed your pants at the office Christmas party. There is nothing to say he was humbled and humiliated and really doesn't need to talk about it anymore than he see's fit. I didn't understand then and still don't understand why any of Forrest's post fight antics have ever been so much of an issue.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Neither of them are decent strikers.And whats with this nice guy crap? Don't know about franklin but forrest doesn't seem "nice". He's just a douche with the IQ of a dead mouse. Everythings a smart ass little joke with him, and this loss didn;t even humble him. He's now blaming it on "ludes".
> 
> griffin :thumbsdown:


I guess I meant to say they will both exchange. You'll note that I said decent and not good. I'm sure they'd kick the crap out of us.

Forrest in his fight with Tito...Tito had a bad knee yet Forrest wouldn't attack it. He wanted to fight heads up instead of attacking an injury. I'm sure Rich would do the same thing.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> This. I would like a full, calm interview where Forrest answers all questions in detail like anyone else. However, Forrest is clearly not yet ready to do this, and he's not asking any favors for anyone. He's handling this the way he needs to handle it. He doesn't owe anything to anyone, he just needs to fight, which he does. People giving him constant shit about that fight and why he hasn't spoken to the media is not only pointless but it's getting really old. The man will deal with things how he needs to deal with them.


My sentiments exactly, Forrest owes no one anything except a fight as long as he is contracted to do so. Interviews are completely voluntary so he deserves to do one on his own accord when and if he pleases. 

I don't think many on here are familiar with the idea of failure, after spending so much time training and still coming short must hurt him deeply. I imagine he would have trained very hard for that fight and I think he truly believed he would have won, when he lost in the fashion he did I think it changed him, he probably started to doubt himself and the legitimacy of his talents as a mixed martial artist. Anyone who takes part in an individual sport like Boxing, MMA , tennis etc. Or even anyone who has spent the an academic year working hard at a subject but still failing, should understand the pain of putting lots of time and effort into something but still falling short at the pivotal moment. Some may take failures on the chin, and some will take longer to feel comfortable in talking about them such as Forrest. He owes no one anything except a fight and as long as he continues to do that, nobody can really have a legit complaint towards him.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well at least he's talking again. I'm sure he'll be back and will probably be pretty determined to shake this loss out of his system.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He really needs to win his next fight. I dont think he is in any danger of being cut, he just needs a win to get his mind right. As stated before, im sure this loss has had a mentally devastating affect on him.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

If I were Forrest, I would have put this interview out as a feeler which he probably did. Then read the feedback online which he prolly will or someone from his camp. Then I would have the sit down interview with the criticism dialed in...1. answer questions about the Silva fight 2. Look confident 3. Get the sense of humor back....tough to do but this guy will be beloved again as soon as he does. 

Hell yeah that interview was awkward but Griffin has charisma and can dial it back in. At least people are "worried" about him and not saying the guy sucks ass and should retire...well most arent (Im keeping my mouth shut coz I don't kick people when they are down.) I say let Forrest start from square one. He needs at least A COUPLE easy fights and I mean Houston Alexander easy. 

As a fan I can't stand Forrest Griffin but he's good for the sport and whether I like him or not I can't deny his contribution to the UFC. I think you have to reward contributions like that for life and Dana White has said he would.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He's crearly got some anxiety, I'll give him about a month or two till he gets mad. That's how it goes, when you get knocked down you eventually get back up and get mad. Someone needs to just talk to him, I predict it now, he's going to come back in an interview and talk about how he's changed his mindset and his training and how he handled the Silva thing. He clearly hasn't dealt with it yet, he hasn't even accepted it, poor guy has the weight of the world on his shoulders.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I read his book and he seems like a very mental fighter (i dont mean that in a bad way, just dont have a more eloquent way of putting it). He spends a lot of time talking about his mental preparation for his fights. Im sure he will be back in the right state of mind eventually.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Woah... Forrest really didn't want to do that... I feel bad for him, he was covering his awkwardness with humour. He'll be back though!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> *Neither of them are decent strikers*.And whats with this nice guy crap? Don't know about franklin but forrest doesn't seem "nice". *He's just a douche with the IQ of a dead mouse*. Everythings a smart ass little joke with him, and this loss didn;t even humble him. He's now blaming it on "ludes".
> 
> griffin :thumbsdown:


 
WOW...another one of your amazing mis statements........

Clearly you have been following MMA for a good solid month now!!! Awesome, great to have ya but dont flood us with all your knowledge all at once....WOW....Dude just had a book on the best seller list....:confused02:

CC420


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> WOW...another one of your amazing mis statements........
> 
> Clearly you have been following MMA for a good solid month now!!! Awesome, great to have ya but dont flood us with all your knowledge all at once....WOW....Dude just had a book on the best seller list....:confused02:
> 
> CC420


I think people are misinterpreting his denial as arrogance. Forrest really needs some guidance from somebody who has been to the top and lost it because he clearly isn't getting it. I feel bad for him, mostly because I used to be like him so it's super easy to recognize that anxiety.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rabakill said:


> I think people are misinterpreting his denial as arrogance. Forrest really needs some guidance from somebody who has been to the top and lost it because he clearly isn't getting it. I feel bad for him, mostly because I used to be like him so it's super easy to recognize that anxiety.


Its the neither are good strikers and he's a douche that gets me.....why cant all posters add that kind of intelligence.....

Seriously does this guy even watch MMA....

Sorry for the rant but some of these posts are rediculous.....

CC420


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Its the neither are good strikers and he's a douche that gets me.....why cant all posters add that kind of intelligence.....
> 
> Seriously does this guy even watch MMA....
> 
> ...


Let me explain myself. First off I don't consider franklin or griffen as good strikers, I would call them bad strikers. To me good strikers are anderson silva, vitor belfort, anthony johnson, nate marquart etc etc

I think forrest is a douche because instead of anwsering questions he just makes a little smart ass joke and thinks everything is ok. Well it;s not. I hope to see him destroyed again.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Let me explain myself. First off I don't consider franklin or griffen as good strikers, *I would call them bad strikers. To me good strikers are anderson silva, vitor belfort, anthony johnson, nate marquart etc etc*
> 
> I think forrest is a douche because instead of anwsering questions he just makes a little smart ass joke and thinks everything is ok. Well it;s not. I hope to see him destroyed again.


 
Who do you consider to be great strikers????:confused02: Since your list of good would contain some from my list of great....

CC420


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Griffin may not be a great striker ATM, but he has evolved beyond his stand and brawl days. With the exception of the Silva fight.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Man he sounds f*cking out of it. He's taking the loss at least as hard as rampage did when he lost to Forrest. He kind of sounded suicidal at the end even. "I generally don't like myself" wtf is that? Hopefully they give Forrest a can for his next fight because another loss would probably drive him to snuff himself.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW, just wow!!!

That was the most brain dead retarded interview I have ever seen.. 

Forrest is officially mind gone!!!:confused03:


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

JIBBBY said:


> WOW, just wow!!!
> 
> That was the most brain dead retarded interview I have ever seen..
> 
> Forrest is officially mind gone!!!:confused03:


Please go back and watch other Forrest Interviews. This one is not a lot different. Forrest doesn't focus on the questions, talks about what the interviewer is wearing, makes jokes, heckles himself.

This interview is definitely not a lot different than his others, he just doesn't really like to talk about his loss.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i believe in Forrest Griffin... i also belived in Havey Dent and look where that got me.

he does sound more slurred than normal, not a lot... but some. I'm not sure if it's brain damage or recovery of a severly damaged/dislocated jaw after 2 months.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Breadfan said:


> Please go back and watch other Forrest Interviews. This one is not a lot different. Forrest doesn't focus on the questions, talks about what the interviewer is wearing, makes jokes, heckles himself.
> 
> This interview is definitely not a lot different than his others, he just doesn't really like to talk about his loss.


Well, let's just say he's not the sharpest tool in the shed then. His humor is off, his timing of jokes is just wrong, he seems like he struggles to communicate at times. 

His Brain Neurons are not firing or something!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow is this guy actually putting his performance down to taking quualudes before the fight? what a loser

How does this guy still have fans?:confused05:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Kreed said:


> Wow is this guy actually putting his performance down to taking quualudes before the fight? what a loser
> 
> How does this guy still have fans?:confused05:


Here, hope this helps:
http://www.google.com/search?q=define:+joke


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Kreed said:


> How does this guy still have fans?:confused05:


I ask myself that same question? 

The dude is kind of a punk from what I have seen, cries after fights frequently, doesn't have enough class to comment after fights, his jokes and humor absolutely suck, he gets knocked out almost every fight now, he's not very friendly or smart behind the mic. His skill set in the ring is questionable at times in the Octagon.

I just don't see too many redeeming qualities in Forrest Griffin.. Please Dana dump this clown from the UFC.. I really don't care to see him fight anymore..


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

Kreed said:


> How does this guy still have fans?:confused05:


Easy...The first UFC fight I ever watched my roomate told me to watch TUF 1 Fight between Bonnar and Him.....And I have been a fan ever since. Ya win some, ya lose some...He will make a comeback



100th Post!!! Ya!


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Here, hope this helps:
> http://www.google.com/search?q=define:+joke


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

taz1458 said:


> Easy...The first UFC fight I ever watched my roomate told me to watch TUF 1 Fight between Bonnar and Him.....And I have been a fan ever since. Ya win some, ya lose some...He will make a comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 100th Post!!! Ya!


This.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiocKUyE_-Y&feature=related


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There's an awful lot of other KOs that make me and many others LOL. This one doesn't stand out particularly.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> There's an awful lot of other KOs that make me and many others LOL. This one doesn't stand out particularly.



yea like when gray maynard knocked himself out from side walk slamming rob emerson! haha but to this day he denies it, good idea.


----------

